# Shock



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

Well was shocked this morning, have a 10 week old buff Orpington starting to crow!! Its still chirping!, had chickens most of my childhood and recently started back up again early this year, never known that, unless its an orpington thing as ive never had young cockerels crow till around 20 weeks, i have a 20 week old light sussex cockerel and he hasn’t started yet, was well shocked


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of those little boys get started early. 

Welcome to the forum, mickster. And welcome back to the chicken addiction.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I've had other breeds start between 12-14 weeks.


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Some of those little boys get started early.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, mickster. And welcome back to the chicken addiction.


Cheers robin, loving having them again, i have 8 hybrid layers, 4 silkies 1 black, 1 partridge , 1 red, and Barry the white silkie cockerel, have a broody white silkie that has 4 10 week old growers, 2 buff orpingtons 1 that is crowing and 2 barnvelders , also a trio of Barbu D'uccles , loving it


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I have a hen that crows lol.


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I have a hen that crows lol.


Transgender eh


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The one in my avatar is 9 years old and occasionally crows. Welcome!


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> The one in my avatar is 9 years old and occasionally


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> The one in my avatar is 9 years old and occasionally crows. Welcome!


Thanks , not bad when they occasionally crow lol, banty's are the worst, crow after crow but the large cocerels less just more volume


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

mickster71 said:


> Transgender eh


Not yet lol. As long as she keeps laying eggs, she's safe.
I had a Black Australorp hen that completely switched, I culled it.
Due to the lack of a rooster in a flock of hens, sometimes a hen at the top of the pecking order will attempt to assume rooster duties, but not all the time. Adding a real rooster to the flock usually puts a stop to it.


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bloody hell never knew that


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!I have four chicks that hatched in Sept.The youngest is crowing at seven weeks.I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't witnessed it.They usually start around five months.He's solid black.I want the solid white one to be a rooster.Half of my flock is black and I wanted a rooster any color but black or gray.Still have my fingers crossed Buttercup is a rooster.


----------

